# Favorite Parvi or Brachys Hybrid?



## shade131 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi - long time reader, finally got around to registering so I can post.

Many, many thanks for all the info I’ve found on here. I’ve been growing a few paphs for years, but for some reason in the last year I became totally, utterly (alarmingly? My wife says yes.) obsessed to the exclusion of all other genera of orchids and tropical plants in general. I’m also an avid perennial gardener but that’s a whole other thing....

Like many on here I’m really into parvis and brachys. Slowly starting to attempt species, but I listened to y’all and started with maudiaes and hybrids, and I think that was the right move. 

Anyway, I’m very curious to hear what everyone’s favorite hybrid is involving one or more of these groups. 

My votes go to lynleigh Koopowitz and dolgoldii. 

What are yours?

-Brandon


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2019)

Mine is ×fanaticum, I lost this one in a freeze last year but just picked up a new one today.


----------

